# New Person!!



## meghan (Nov 27, 2007)

Hihi!! My name is Meghan and I run the lighting and sound at the highschool I go to in the Bay Area. Yeah basically I'm a really random hyped on sugar, pianist and drummer who is anything but normal!!  Y'all can ask me any questions


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome, Meghan, nice to have you here. Start by telling us what kind of lights and sound, fixtures and control, your high school has, and what shows you're doing.


----------



## Van (Nov 27, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, Meghan, nice to have you here. Start by telling us what kind of lights and sound, fixtures and control, your high school has, and what shows you're doing.


 
Oh yeah those questions plus;
Pirates or Ninjas _< Hint: Pirates>_
Imperial, Metric or Cubits _< Hint: Cubits>_
Would you; Eat a wombat or make a pet of it? _<Hint: It doesn't matter 'cause you're in the states and the mean Aussies won't send you one anyway.> _

Welcome Aboard! Hope you have fun remember to ask lots of questions and answer all you can.


----------



## meghan (Nov 27, 2007)

There are two light boards at my school. In our Little Theatre theres an ETC Express 24-48 and in the Auditorium a Express 48-96. The dimmer racks are Sensor thats all I know about those. Then roughly 15 Source 4's, a bunch of I think Strand ERS, prolly 15-20 Pars and some other random lights. For sound there is in the Auditorium a Yamaha MG3214FX 32-Channel board, 10 wireless mics can't remember what they are. In the Little Theatre some Mackie I think like 12 channels. We do 5 major shows a school year which are the Musical, Talent Show, 1 acts- four little half hour shows all student directed, then the Spring Play and the big Dance Show then theres the way to many to count random assemblies and music concerts.


----------



## meghan (Nov 27, 2007)

Lets see I have to say Pirates, Cubits and the wombat would be a pet which I would prolly name Captain Jack . Any other questions?


----------



## Van (Nov 27, 2007)

meghan said:


> Lets see I have to say Pirates, Cubits and the wombat would be a pet which I would prolly name Captain Jack . Any other questions?


 
"Louie, This looks like the start of a beautiful friendship"


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Megan. It sounds like a better than average collection of equipment for a high school. What shows are you doing/have you recently done?


----------



## meghan (Nov 27, 2007)

We finished Guys and Dolls earlier this month. This weekend is the Talent Show. Last year my school did Once upon a Mattress, for the Spring show it was The Importance of Being Earnest and finished the year off with Knight Moves IX which is the schools dance esambles big show. There was also a Battle of the Bands last year which was fun. Only five major shows a year then the tons of assemblies, choirs and music concerts.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2007)

I directed Once Upon a Mattress about 5 years ago and it's by far the most fun I had as a High School teacher. It's such a fun show. I had a crazy choreographer who used to be a disco dance instructor. We both hated the original music for the ball scene. So I flew in a disco ball and we went with "Stayin' Alive" instead of the painful original score. We put big afro wigs and gold neck chains on a couple of the knights. For the Curtain call and post show music we went all Disco. 

I had a very out proud and very gay guy in the cast. We put him in a hot pink costume and credited him as "the pink knight" in the program. He pranced around the whole show. He loved the opportunity to let it all go and the audience loved him. 

Built an 8' high bed with a trap door in the top so people could actually climb out of the top of the bed. 

It was great fun!


----------



## meghan (Nov 27, 2007)

Thats cool. The bed we had was about 8 feet was hollow with thick wood frame and the top was wood where we put fake mattress on top and made it look like a bed. The center was hollow so we could shove the props the jester took out for the finale. Its such a fun musical!!


----------



## soundlight (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah! The interrogators got to you! Run away!

Welcome aboard. Ask and answer questions, and use the search feature to see if a topic has been discussed before.

Well, sounds like your HS's theatre is much better than mine was, and you have two of them! That'd have been nice.

Musicals, plays, dance shows, even a battle of the bands - sounds like you've got it made in terms of productions.


----------



## Logos (Nov 27, 2007)

Van said:


> "Louie, This looks like the start of a beautiful friendship"



"Play it Sam You played it for her now play it for me."


----------



## meghan (Nov 27, 2007)

Heres some random facts about me fyi:
I'm a senior in highschool who dream is to run sound for either Broadway or Cirque Du Soleil. I play piano, drums any percussion instrument. Stagecrew 7years haven't been asm or sm yet but hopefully this year. I work at Hillbarn Theatre when I have free time. What free time who has time for that. . I love Nightmare Before Christmas and faeries and pirates  Who doesn't love Pirates they are totally awsome.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know anything about Hillbarn Theater, but getting out and volunteering in local theater is probably the best thing you can do right now to jumpstart your career. The more people you can meet and impress with your skills the faster you build connections that will help you toward your dreams. Work for free if you have to. Do the dirty jobs they don't want to do, with a smile. Work Hard. Never assume you know everything, always ask questions. It'll take you a long way.


----------



## avkid (Nov 27, 2007)

meghan said:


> I work at Hillbarn Theatre when I have free time.


Uh oh.
So does someone else here.

Welcome Meghan.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup, I'm suprised that jkowtko hasn't been along to claim you as his recruit yet...


----------

